# Browning A bolt & X bolt - ???????



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the Browning A-Bolt 300 wsm. What is the difference between my A-bolt and the X-Bolt?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The X-bolt allows you to cycle the bolt and unload the rifle with the safety still engaged.

The x-bolt does away with the rotating sleeve that surrounds the bolt body on the A-bolt.

The X-bolt is trimmed down and not as bulky over all.

The trigger on the X-bolt is more adjustable than the A-bolt.

The x-bolt uses a center feed rotary magazine instead of the drop plate magazine of the A-bolt.

The X-bolt recoil pad is much softer than the A-bolt.

The X-bolt uses 8 screws total to attach the scope bases to the rifle. 

All are improvements IMO except the 8 screws thing.  I don't know why they had to do this when they could have just used 8-40 screws instead of 6-48 screws in they wanted greater strength.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

How do u adjust the trigger on the xbolt?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Go to page 23.

http://media.browning.com/pdf/om/09_044_xbolt.pdf


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, thanks

I love my rifle and have killed several deer with it but I'm embarrassed to say I never knew the trigger was adjustable. 

Maybe there is something to that reading the instructions?


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Problem with the x-bolt trigger is to get a good custom trigger, it is more difficult. My A-bolt is sporting about a 14 ounce trigger pull custom done by my gunsmith. I'm not a fan of the amount of plastic (such as the clip) they went to with the x-bolt and the scope mounts are a pain in the ass to come by, and expensive as well. 

That being said, the x-bolt is still a great gun. The feature that you can open the bolt while still on safety is nice. I still prefer my A-bolt over my x-bolt. It just feels better to me.


----------



## BMR SNR (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a fan of the 8 screws for scope mounting. I still haven't shot the brand new gun because of the lack of availability of scope mounts for this gun. any suggestions?


----------



## Bofer (Oct 22, 2012)

I got my mount from Browning.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

There are bases everywhere. Leupold, Redfield, Burris, EGW just to name a few. Mikes even has the leupold windage adjustable in stock, both on hwy 29 and in jay. I got redfields on line for under $8, weaver style.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

one quick search:
http://www.midwayusa.com/find?userSearchQuery=browning+x-bolt+bases


----------



## BMR SNR (Jan 5, 2013)

the browning integrated ones i orderd through amazon, that were allegedly "in stock" still haven't shipped. i ordered and received weaver mounts but the bolt wouldn't clear the scope during operation. thats why i ordered browning intermediate height mounts. Maybe they will show up. Thanks for inputs. i will keep looking.


----------

